# "Bookshelf" Aquarium



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

I've found myself in possession of one of these...

PETCO.com - PETCO Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

It's been sitting on a bookshelf in my dining room for a month now, successfully holding water, and the filter is almost silent. I'm tired of looking at it empty, however 

It's about 6.5 gallons.

What can I keep in that size tank while still keeping them healthy and happy? I'd prefer more than one fish, so tiny is preferable, I guess?

Yes -- I really am as unknowledgeable as I sound -- but I'm working on that  I won't stock the tank until I've done all the necessary research... which hopefully you guys can help me with  I'm in the process of reading articles on fishless cycling, and initial set-up and... anything I can find, really 

My current experience is only in aquatic turtles... feeder guppies live happily in his tank... for a while  But it's a turtle tank, not a fish tank.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

That is so funny you made this thread cause i just got home and saw the same thing at petco!


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh and welcome to the forum  yea that tank seems fine. You can probably keep a betta in that tank or maybe a few mountain minnows shrimps.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> Oh and welcome to the forum  yea that tank seems fine. You can probably keep a betta in that tank or maybe a few mountain minnows shrimps.


Are bettas more active in a tank of that size than they are in those tiny cramped tanks people usually keep them in? I'm not a huge fan, from what I've seen. I like active fish and schooling fish... I'm reading about mountain minnows right now  What sort of shrimp? From what I've read, glass shrimp get aggressive if the water is above a certain temperature, and I'm assuming I'll have to get a heater for this tank.

I'm sorry if any of these are stupid questions... I'd rather ask them now and not hurt any poor defenseless fish


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would divide the tank into 3 and have 2 male Betta's on either side of a female in the middle. You will have great colors and the fins from the male will look excellent .

If you choose to get the white cloud minnows you wont need a heater,


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

Coyote said:


> Are bettas more active in a tank of that size than they are in those tiny cramped tanks people usually keep them in? I'm not a huge fan, from what I've seen. I like active fish and schooling fish... I'm reading about mountain minnows right now  What sort of shrimp? From what I've read, glass shrimp get aggressive if the water is above a certain temperature, and I'm assuming I'll have to get a heater for this tank.
> 
> I'm sorry if any of these are stupid questions... I'd rather ask them now and not hurt any poor defenseless fish


 
see the problem is people who arent humble enough to ask question! Your asking shows that you truly care and is INCREDIBLY commendable!!!

anywho...
i assume by craped tanks you mean like a 1 liter bowel? or those small cups? yea nothing should live in those

but i think a 6 gallon should be fine, especially with live plants in it. Im usually against anything smaller than 10 gallons, but as long as its heavily planted then i dont mind them much at all.

Ive ahd glass or ghost shirmp b4 and ive had alot of problems with them (eating and attacking fish) but mainly with the larger ones which could possibly be prawns...

but ghost shirmp, cherry shrimp, and amano shrimp should be ok.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I would divide the tank into 3 and have 2 male Betta's on either side of a female in the middle. You will have great colors and the fins from the male will look excellent .
> 
> If you choose to get the white cloud minnows you wont need a heater,


I'll read more about bettas and white cloud minnows before I make a decision, thank you


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> see the problem is people who arent humble enough to ask question! Your asking shows that you truly care and is INCREDIBLY commendable!!!
> 
> anywho...
> i assume by craped tanks you mean like a 1 liter bowel? or those small cups? yea nothing should live in those
> ...


Thank you... 

I'm thinking about live plants, but it seems difficult. I've started trying to grow live plants in my turtle tank, and some of them are doing okay and some are not... so I'm still trying to find the balance on that. I'd love to plant this bookshelf tank, but I'm kind of afraid to  From the article I'm reading on cycling, it sounds like planting would really help, though... do you have any advice on planting a small tank like this?

I'll see if I can find cherry shrimp and amano shrimp locally, to watch their activity at the store, and also do some research online.

Another stupid question--could I use some water from my turtle/guppy tank to help cycle the new tank? The water would probably include some baby snails, too...

I just read: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bettas are a lot more active in bigger tanks. Moving mine from a 1/2 gallon temp. critter keeper type tank to a 10 gallon made him a totally different fish. He spends his days swimming in and out of plants and showing off every time a person looks at his tank. They have great personalities.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

What a great little tank! It's long, 24 inches and fish swim horizontal, end to end. I have my Half Moon Betta in a 10 gallon, this one would have been even better considering the length and would fit on my desk better. Very cute. I once had a betta and a goldfish, the two alone in a 45 gallon. the betta LOVED it. He owned that tank. The goldfish was bigger than he was so he didn't bother it all, just owned the tank. lol 
They really have great personalities, want to see you every single time you come in the room. I also hate seeing them in anything too small but totally approve (JMO) because of the length. 
Oh and welcome from Ontario.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

But a betta also needs a heater tho, so be very careful if the tank is plastic/acrylic.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I wasnt too interested in it till I clicked the link and it actually looks pretty cool.

And honestly, anybody would rather answer any question than see another "help, all my fish died, pet store employee said it was ok" thread, so ask away.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome! 

I agree with everything that has been said about bettas. I wasn't to into them either until I got one and now I want more haha. They are pretty active fish and have great personalities when kept in a big enough tank. If you check out this link of my betta you'll see what I mean kind of.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-accessories/r2-fish-training-school-65629/

About plants I'd say just buy a couple that are relatively low maintenance and see how they do. If you buy some Seachems Comprehensive plant supplement and have good lighting chances are they will do pretty well. 

Also using water from your turtle tank to help cycle won't really do much. The good bacteria lives on surfaces of the rocks, glass, filter etc. There's not anything beneficial in the water of an established aquarium.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

yea i think using the old water ffrom the other tanks will help the cylce along. Plants is a whole new ball park in itself. I think that keeping live plants is far more difficult than keeping fish! But once you fail and get it right, it makes the tank look amazing! and keeps it healthier and helps the fish live better


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

SomeDudeAtHome said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I agree with everything that has been said about bettas. I wasn't to into them either until I got one and now I want more haha. They are pretty active fish and have great personalities when kept in a big enough tank. If you check out this link of my betta you'll see what I mean kind of.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything mentioned. If you wanted, you could take some gravel or filter media from your turtle tank, and that would help... Or set up the tank, run it, and rinse off the turtle's filter media in the tank right before you add something small... Adding a teaspoon of sugar when you add the 'junk' from the filter will help kick-start it as well.


Do you know the Ph of your water? I would base the decision around that.

There are a LOT of fish that will fit, but many will have to be specially ordered. (petco or pet supplies plus can order them, but they're fairly tiny...)

You could even have a nice little teeny community tank-

6-8 of one of these:
Bororas merah( Dwarf Clown Rasbora, Phoenix Rasbora)
Bororas urophthalmoides( Exclamation Point Rasbora, Sparrow Rasbora)
Bororas brigitte(Dwarf Redfin Rasbora, Chili Rasbora)
Celestichthys margaritatus (celestial pearl danio)
ember tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Pristella tetra (Pristella maxillaris)

and 3-5 of one of these:

Dwarf Chain Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)
Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)

and probably some shrimp, too... Perhaps about 5-6 cherries... If you like centerpiece fish, you could even do the minimums and add a dwarf coral platy as your centerpiece fish... It'd be the largest one, at a whopping size of 1.5 inches.

The flourescent light would do well with live plants, which would also help reduce the need for a 'cycle', since they use ammonia as one of their nutrients.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

alidawn15 said:


> Bettas are a lot more active in bigger tanks. Moving mine from a 1/2 gallon temp. critter keeper type tank to a 10 gallon made him a totally different fish. He spends his days swimming in and out of plants and showing off every time a person looks at his tank. They have great personalities.


That's good... I might consider a betta if having more room makes them happier/more active... I do prefer small schooling fish but the rest of my family might prefer the beauty of a betta 

This seems to be one of those questions that get different answers from everybody, but what do you guys think of tankmates for bettas? Can it be done? Does the tank need to be bigger?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

tankmates for bettas are possible... Depends on the Betta mostly.

Cories or dwarf frogs do well most of the time... Couldbn't use the dwarf cories I mentioned though. Betta would eat them.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

Coyote said:


> That's good... I might consider a betta if having more room makes them happier/more active... I do prefer small schooling fish but the rest of my family might prefer the beauty of a betta
> 
> This seems to be one of those questions that get different answers from everybody, but what do you guys think of tankmates for bettas? Can it be done? Does the tank need to be bigger?


 
comes down to temperment. I use to have a male betta in a one gallon planted bowl. BUt as soon as i moved him to a 10 gallon tank, i swear he smiled at me and smiled eversince!!! Anyway... i made the tank into a community tank with neon tetras (schooling fish) and everyone got along great! I have noticed that every once in awhile the betta chased other fish but never killed anyone. 

the male betta died (old age) and replaced with a female betta. She didnt chase the fish as much as the male did. BUt i noticed when summer came here in Big O Texas, it seemed she became less tolerant of the other fish in the tank. I noticed that since bettas are slow swimmers, quick fish like corydoras and tetras or any small fish for that matter, she will quickly get tired and stop chasing them.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! I woke up to so many new replies... thanks everyone!  I'll read them all and the links and reply to individual posts in a little bit.

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm always afraid to start posting on a new forum because I'm afraid I'll say something stupid and people will make fun of me. But you guys have been completely awesome


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

Coyote said:


> Wow! I woke up to so many new replies... thanks everyone!  I'll read them all and the links and reply to individual posts in a little bit.
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm always afraid to start posting on a new forum because I'm afraid I'll say something stupid and people will make fun of me. But you guys have been completely awesome


 
ive been on a few forums and one in particular i got cursed at so bad lol XD
This one, i dont even have the inclination like that could happen


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> But a betta also needs a heater tho, so be very careful if the tank is plastic/acrylic.


It is plastic or acrylic (I don't know which). If I ask at Petsmart or Petco for a heater that is safe for those materials, will that work...?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> I wasnt too interested in it till I clicked the link and it actually looks pretty cool.
> 
> And honestly, anybody would rather answer any question than see another "help, all my fish died, pet store employee said it was ok" thread, so ask away.


Thank you  Your avatar is hilarious!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

SomeDudeAtHome said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I agree with everything that has been said about bettas. I wasn't to into them either until I got one and now I want more haha. They are pretty active fish and have great personalities when kept in a big enough tank. If you check out this link of my betta you'll see what I mean kind of.
> 
> ...


Could I use some rocks from the turtle tank, then? Or even a plant?

I'm reading your thread about fish training... it makes me giggle but it's something I've also already thought about--although for my turtle instead. I clicker train my dogs and cats and have been pondering whether the right pitch beep or something would work as a clicker for a turtle. Training fish through classical conditioning makes perfect sense... most of them come to the front of the tank, expecting food, when they see people, don't they?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I refer to them both as the same as I'm assuming acrylic is a form of plastic... and usually are not considered safe to put a heater in, meaning the tank's side could melt if it gets too hot. So I'm saying almost all fish need a regulated heat, except that minnow apparently which is poss a cold water fish, and to use caution. Yes talk to them but expect issues. If you buy one, get a very small one, and make sure that it in no way comes close to the sides of the tank, i.e. suction cups and check it frequently using a thermometer until you trust the temperature against the side of the aquarium. Just be very cautious. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 6, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Agree with everything mentioned. If you wanted, you could take some gravel or filter media from your turtle tank, and that would help... Or set up the tank, run it, and rinse off the turtle's filter media in the tank right before you add something small... Adding a teaspoon of sugar when you add the 'junk' from the filter will help kick-start it as well.
> 
> 
> Do you know the Ph of your water? I would base the decision around that.
> ...


I LOVE the teeny tiny community idea! That might be exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for  I will start researching all of those fish. Something that I could have 6 or so of that would school, and then three or so of something else, and some shrimp... that would be just about perfect 

I don't know the Ph of the water. How do I find that out?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Could I use some rocks from the turtle tank, then? Or even a plant?
> 
> I'm reading your thread about fish training... it makes me giggle but it's something I've also already thought about--although for my turtle instead. I clicker train my dogs and cats and have been pondering whether the right pitch beep or something would work as a clicker for a turtle. Training fish through classical conditioning makes perfect sense... most of them come to the front of the tank, expecting food, when they see people, don't they?


Its quite the opposite with fish, youll learn they train you to feed them. Dwarf puffers are the worst Ive seen, you cant resist their goofy face and any time you get near the tank they look at you like they havent eaten in weeks.

Some Paedocypris would make a pretty cool looking tank but Im pretty sure they wouldnt be sold anywhere.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Could I use some rocks from the turtle tank, then? Or even a plant?
> 
> I'm reading your thread about fish training... it makes me giggle but it's something I've also already thought about--although for my turtle instead. I clicker train my dogs and cats and have been pondering whether the right pitch beep or something would work as a clicker for a turtle. Training fish through classical conditioning makes perfect sense... most of them come to the front of the tank, expecting food, when they see people, don't they?


Rocks and plants would be a very good way to seed the aquarium. It wouldn't make it so you have to skip the cycle it'll just help move it along quicker. 

And yes, fish definitely know who feeds them. For training my betta food has been a great motivator.


----------



## celticchrys (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't intend to hi-jack the thread, but I've also been thinking of getting one of these tanks. I've had a 5.5 gallon tank in my office for a while, and want something a little bigger, but am looking at being moved into a _smaller_ office in the near future. This looks like just about the only way to put a useable tank with any more capacity in the office. 

I was pondering the heater issue, and here is one to ponder. I've never used it, just stumbled across it:
Aquarium Heaters & Water Temperature: Mini Aquarium Heaters

I love the idea of micro or nano fish, and these are the species I've been thinking of ordering:
Boraras Micros - article and info | 



Boraras Merah - article and info  | 




OR, a couple of these guys:
Trichopsos pumilis - article and info | 




...and 



 that shows several "nano" fish species next to ottocinclus. This give a good idea of relative size if you know how small ottos are.

I've never had an acrylic aquarium before, only glass, but the dimensions of this one are a real plus. I've also never kept any of the nano-fish species, but do have a long-running 55 gallon planted tank at home. If you want a super-easy plant, look for Java Fern. It grows very slowly, but it's hard to kill, and pretty much nothing eats it. Java fern would also not require any extra special lighting. I would love to hear anyone else's experience with this aquarium as well, or with these small fish.

Are acrylic aquariums as easy to scratch as I fear they are? How hard is it to clean one? Can I still use a magnetic algae scraper on one?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

What a great little heater idea!! Never seen one like that before. Wonder if we can find them in Canada! thanks for the link.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

celticchrys, great post! The videos were awesome and I think I enjoyed the music as much as the fish in each haha. That completely opened up my eyes towards nano species. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## airangel (Nov 12, 2011)

Just found this site....I love the tank, I have 2 and am ordering at least one more. I got one used when it was still called Aquatic Gardens Bookshelf aquarium and my newer one is Petco's. Same thing but the AG one had come with some small plants, backing and different way to switch the light fixture on. Petco's has better fixture switch in my opinion.
I have a small colony of Neolamprologus multifasciatus (shell dwelling cichlids) in one and about 25 of their fry in my second. I love the footprint of this tank and the height is great for the shellies who spend so much time in their shells anyhow. 
I use a 25w heater in it but do think those mini 7.5w that are sold for Bettas would work fine and be less obvious in the tank as well. I also wasn't too keen on the filter since I prefer using AquaClears and their media, so have their Mini in the tank. 
The decor I'm using is black & white sand and 2 small resin rock formations and of course the shells for hiding/breeding. 
I'm thinking to use the other tanks I'm hoping to order for a colony of Galaxy Rasboras and some easy to keep live plants and another for a trio of tiger mickey mouse platies.
I know this post is old but thought I'd add some other options for fish in case others find this thread.
If anyone reads the Amazon reviews, don't fill tank to the rim as it has tendency to leak, siliconing black top trim will fix it, I just don't fill it to the top.


----------

